# MAC Cosmo lippie



## Hortensia (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

does anyone know if there is a MAC lippie with satin finish that has the same colour as the COSMO lippie (amplified finish)?

Generally, is there a way to find out if there a similar colours among those different finishes, e.g. according to their place in the colour listings or numbers on each lippie.

I would appreciate your recs. since I don't trust the swatches on MAC's webside.



Thank you so much !


----------



## cipelica (Jul 28, 2008)

I am also interested. Can somebody swatch it?


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 29, 2008)

no idea, anyone ?

Please, you expert ladys, try to give some recs.

It's really important !

Thank you so much.


----------



## cipelica (Jul 29, 2008)

Please can someone swatch it, or describe it a least. I want to order it via net, so I can not see it in person.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 29, 2008)

hi cipelica,

sorry, I can't swatch it because I don't know how to make swatches.

Despription of COSMO: seems to be a  nice MLBB colour - though I was told that it should be more "obvious" (I don't quite understand what that means).

Oh, I need a rec. for COSMO available with SATIN finish, because I appreciate this smooth, silky texture.

I know, there must be a way to find out about MAC's lippie colour system !!

The only problem: who knows it and will tell us beginners ?


----------



## cipelica (Jul 29, 2008)

What does MLBB mean?


----------



## foomph (Jul 30, 2008)

my lips but better ^


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 15, 2008)

cipelica, if you are a member of Makeup Alley you can see some pictures of Cosmo here:

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...=mac+cosmo&p=6

Hortensia, when I mentioned in the other thread that Cosmo was more "obvious" I meant I didn't think it would really match what you said you were looking for - a lipstick that just gave you perfect lips without anybody being able to tell you were wearing lipstick. On me Cosmo is brighter than that, but everybody's coloring is different. I don't know of any Satin that's the same color, but you might try doing a Live Chat on the MAC web site to ask that.


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you winthrop44,

now I've understood what you mean with "opaque", thank you for clearing the little problem.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 24, 2008)

Perfect, perfect, PERFECT!!! Natural, deep color for every one!!!!!!!! HG!!!


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, great colour !!

If you like, I could give you some more recs. for MLBB lippies from Mac.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 25, 2008)

Please do!!!!!


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 25, 2008)

*OK,  so here is an overview of my best MLLB lipsticks ( Nevertheless, I try to expand my little collection.)

Brave:* recently, I've got used to its pearly shimmer, I even think the shimmer is only slightly noticable.; very nice "identical with lips" colour, satin finish makes it stay for hours.

*Faux*:  almost identical with Brave, but without Brave's pearly shimmer and slightly more pinkish-lavender in colour.

*Cosmo*: a very nice and naturally looking colour, opaque and creamy  with amplified finish, this colours is almost identical to my lips - maybe a bit darker. Makes my  lips  looking very healthy and sophisticated.

*Fast Play*: nearly the same colour as Cosmo, only one shade darker, great for emphasizing your own lipcolour; though very natural, like lips after kissing.

*Midimauve*: Lustre finish - perfect for summer looks and tanned complexion. Stylish and sophisticated MLBB colour - mix of mauve and brown with pearly shimmer.

*Half n' Half*: more beigy, very elegant and neutral colour, stays for hours thanks to amplified finish, looks great with tanned complexion.

*Hug me *: Lustre finish makes it sheer and glossy, colour is a mixture of peachy and  beige. Great when you can't decide what lippie to wear today ...

I hope I could help you and my English is understandable ...


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 25, 2008)

*OK,  so here is an overview of my best MLBB lipsticks ( Nevertheless, I try to expand my little collection.)

Brave:* recently, I've got used to its pearly shimmer, I even think the shimmer is only slightly noticable.; very nice "identical with lips" colour, satin finish makes it stay for hours.

*Faux*:  almost identical with Brave, but without Brave's pearly shimmer and slightly more pinkish-lavender in colour.

*Cosmo*: a very nice and naturally looking colour, opaque and creamy  with amplified finish, this colours is almost identical to my lips - maybe a bit darker. Makes my  lips  looking very healthy and sophisticated.

*Fast Play*: nearly the same colour as Cosmo, only one shade darker, great for emphasizing your own lipcolour; though very natural, like lips after kissing.

*Midimauve*: Lustre finish - perfect for summer looks and tanned complexion. Stylish and sophisticated MLBB colour - mix of mauve and brown with pearly shimmer.

*Half n' Half*: more beigy, very elegant and neutral colour, stays for hours thanks to amplified finish, looks great with tanned complexion.

*Hug me *: Lustre finish makes it sheer and glossy, colour is a mixture of peachy and  beige. Great when you can't decide what lippie to wear today ...

I hope I could help you and my English is understandable ...


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just wanted to mentioned that Cosmo was a rec from a MAC rep as a pink cousin to my favorite, Brave. Also mentioned was Bare lipshine.


----------

